# 1965 super deluxe



## spomalley86 (Jun 4, 2020)

To clean or not to clean. Let me know what you think?  Thank you!


----------



## Rollo (Jun 4, 2020)

... I would defintitely have to do a service and detail that's been long over due IMO ... Show before and after pics if you do ...


----------



## spomalley86 (Jun 4, 2020)

Rollo said:


> ... I would defintitely have to do a service and detail that's been long over due IMO ... Show before and after pics if you do ...



I'm honestly looking to flip it quickly. I have my eye on a muscle car. I'm wondering if it would be better idea to clean and sell or leave it as it sits.


----------



## Rollo (Jun 4, 2020)

... Leave it then ... new owner would rather do it themselves ...


----------



## JSchaber (Jun 4, 2020)

spomalley86 said:


> To clean or not to clean. Let me know what you think?  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 1205192
> 
> ...



Very Interested in bike !!!


----------



## spomalley86 (Jun 4, 2020)

Let me know it's still for sale


----------



## stoney (Jun 4, 2020)

I would service and clean with caution no matter what.


----------



## keithsbikes (Jun 5, 2020)

Flip quickly? Price?


----------



## spomalley86 (Jun 5, 2020)

keithsbikes said:


> Flip quickly? Price?



1750 OBO available until Sunday then I'm piecing her out


----------



## Digablekid (Jul 2, 2020)

spomalley86 said:


> 1750 OBO available until Sunday then I'm piecing her out



This still FS?


----------



## spomalley86 (Jul 3, 2020)

Sorry this one sold


----------



## Digablekid (Jul 3, 2020)

spomalley86 said:


> Sorry this one sold




Okay. Thank you.


----------

